# RBP fry



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Would it be alright to siphon the fry into a rumbermaid container with a sponge filter and small heater in it? I assume that it would be fine...i just do have another tank around.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

as long as the water is already cycled


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

no such thing as cycled water but if the sponge is already cycled yea its fine or you could change alot of water daily


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

You could do it but it might be hard to clean it,,,, find the dead ones and removing waste without removing live healthy fry.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes that will be just fine. As long as the sponge filter had bacteria from the mother tank already on it


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

xtreme_s10 said:


> You could do it but it might be hard to clean it,,,, find the dead ones and removing waste without removing live healthy fry.


----------

